# Another one bites the dust.



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yesterday I started feeling sick, I contracted the dreaded flu bug. I went to bed early and was awakened about 1:30 am by my motion detector beeping. I almost didn't get up to see who was there because I was sweating and chilled. I got up and went to the kitchen window with my bino's and see a nice coyote at my bait pile. I grabbed my .223 out of the pantry and cracked the window. He heard the window open and he ran away. So I sat down in a chair and waited. About 5 minutes later he came back-fatal mistake on his part. He is a good sized coyote and had a beautiful pelt. I've killed 3 now on my place this winter without putting much effort into it. The guy trapping the property next to me has snared 19 this winter.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah those nasty things are everywhere. hunted for many yrs here in Indiana and never seen or heard of them. now they have just exploded.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Blew that one open for sure.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good work & great looking pelt.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Muddy,,, Just wondering, What are you throwing into that bait pile?
How long did it take for the Yotes to find & trust it?

There's about a dozen of them things chasing the deer, out around my daughters place (Berlinish). I just bought most of the necessary goodies needed to WACK a few, but they won't stop at our feeder yet. I have Old bread, Table scraps, deer bones & fat, fish & rabbit guts & carcasses, hanging from a tree in a home-made wire mess basket. THE ***** are having a feast, along with a bunch of woodpeckers!
The 'Yotes' are starting to chase the *****,,,, eyeballs flying though the woods about every-other night, but they're not stopping long enough to shoot!

My predator call is in-the-mail,,,,, & I still need some kind of long distance eye-ball illumination,,, say 100yd.? not sure what to get there,,,,,,,,,,, gotta do some searching.

*WHAT WOULD YOU GUYS SUGGEST?*
Like this? W2000 (2 battery)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wicked-Lig...:12AAAOSw-81ZnKPF:sc:USPSPriority!44442!US!-1

or something way cheaper, that SAYS 10,000W!??? (one battery)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orion-Pred...m=162852275004&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

How far from your house is your pile. Those critters are pretty wary and you may not have it far enough away. A friend in Sullivan couldn't get them any closer than 75 yards. Started at 50 so he could use his 22 mag and I suggested he move it out and use his 22/250. Not many left.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Doboy said:


> Hi Muddy,,, Just wondering, What are you throwing into that bait pile?
> How long did it take for the Yotes to find & trust it?
> 
> There's about a dozen of them things chasing the deer, out around my daughters place (Berlinish). I just bought most of the necessary goodies needed to WACK a few, but they won't stop at our feeder yet. I have Old bread, Table scraps, deer bones & fat, fish & rabbit guts & carcasses, hanging from a tree in a home-made wire mess basket. THE ***** are having a feast, along with a bunch of woodpeckers!
> ...


I use all of the scraps from the animals that I butcher/clean. I hunt a lot, so I'm constantly butchering something. You are on the right track with your bait. I never use human food though. I would stick with animal scraps. The wire basket that you are using probably makes the coyotes nervous. I have a piece of rebar in the ground that I tie my bait to with paracord or 3/8" nylon rope. The smaller scraps just get scattered on the ground. I always wear rubber gloves and rubber boots. I start baiting around December 1st usually. Coyotes are constantly coming and going. New arrivals show up throughout the winter. The local coyotes all got killed earlier this winter now I'm picking up new arrivals. They get on my bait with very little hesitation because it looks natural and is free of human scent. I have a motion detector on my bait that chimes in the house when coyote, fox, deer, or dog shows up. Smaller critters usually don't set it off, but sometimes they do. If it goes off on something other than a coyote, I just turn the alarm off so it's doesn't keep chiming and I go back to bed. It's a "1 by one" brand unit from Amazon. They cost $20 or $25 dollars. I put my bait about 65 yards from my kitchen window. I have killed 3 so far this winter, and the guy snaring next door has got 19 coyotes so far this winter(his record was 38). I usually get 5-6 coyotes per year, I should pick up another one or two yet this year. I used to shoot more before the guy starting trapping next door. He really puts a hurting on them. I'm glad to see them removed though. The deer, rabbits, and pheasants have really done well around here. There are so many coyotes out there that the true population number would be staggering. I turned a guy at work onto this recently. He got his bait and motion detector all set up and tweaked through trial, error, and my advice. He shot 2 coyotes over the weekend. Good luck, I hope that you can kill a few. A good scope and some moonlight are all that I use at night to shoot. Snow really helps too.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> How far from your house is your pile. Those critters are pretty wary and you may not have it far enough away. A friend in Sullivan couldn't get them any closer than 75 yards. Started at 50 so he could use his 22 mag and I suggested he move it out and use his 22/250. Not many left.


My SIL has a hot tub under the back porch overhang,,,, about 40yds to the pond, another 40 yds to the bait pile on the other side. He sees the eye balls & hears the crashing in the woods when he's sitting there, so i figured,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, we COULD move the pile out to 100-110, but a lot of trees in the way. We'll have to work on that.

An old friend chimed in and said that he picks up road-kill, wraps/ rolls the carcass in chicken fencing and dumps it out passed the barn,,,,, the upstairs rear window makes a dandy 'tree stand'. But, sometimes he has to sit out in that cold%$$ barn for hours,,,,, the hot tub idea seemed like a better way to go! LOL,,,,
THANKS


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Muddy said:


> I use all of the scraps from the animals that I butcher/clean. I hunt a lot, so I'm constantly butchering something. You are on the right track with your bait. I never use human food though. I would stick with animal scraps. The wire basket that you are using probably makes the coyotes nervous. I have a piece of rebar in the ground that I tie my bait to with paracord or 3/8" nylon rope. The smaller scraps just get scattered on the ground. I always wear rubber gloves and rubber boots. I start baiting around December 1st usually. Coyotes are constantly coming and going. New arrivals show up throughout the winter. The local coyotes all got killed earlier this winter now I'm picking up new arrivals. They get on my bait with very little hesitation because it looks natural and is free of human scent. I have a motion detector on my bait that chimes in the house when coyote, fox, deer, or dog shows up. Smaller critters usually don't set it off, but sometimes they do. If it goes off on something other than a coyote, I just turn the alarm off so it's doesn't keep chiming and I go back to bed. It's a "1 by one" brand unit from Amazon. They cost $20 or $25 dollars. I put my bait about 65 yards from my kitchen window. I have killed 3 so far this winter, and the guy snaring next door has got 19 coyotes so far this winter(his record was 38). I usually get 5-6 coyotes per year, I should pick up another one or two yet this year. I used to shoot more before the guy starting trapping next door. He really puts a hurting on them. I'm glad to see them removed though. The deer, rabbits, and pheasants have really done well around here. There are so many coyotes out there that the true population number would be staggering. I turned a guy at work onto this recently. He got his bait and motion detector all set up and tweaked through trial, error, and my advice. He shot 2 coyotes over the weekend. Good luck, I hope that you can kill a few. A good scope and some moonlight are all that I use at night to shoot. Snow really helps too.



WOW! Nice helpful info, Thanks.
Maybe our yotes don't like the USED wing-ding bones??? lol,,,,,,,,,
When I was a kid, I use'ta leg-trap quite a few 'city' gray & red fox. (back in the woods along the free-way fence)
I'd hang strips of bacon in a tree. Place a piece of wax paper over the ground traps & cover that with a couple of leaves. It would only take two days to trap a grey fox,,,,, but I quit doing it,,, I got scared,,,, I was catching WAY TOO MANY neighborhood CATS!  (you ever TRY to get a mad-a$$ cat out of a trap!!?)

I have 2 new Harbor Freight motion detectors here,,, they say 300yds,,,, I'll give 'em a try.
I'm gonna start hunting rabbits after this next snow, & save all of the 'guts',,,,,,, make a new pile farther back. Put the .22LR away, & Pull out the .22-250
Thanks Again

BTW, any chance of a picture of his snares? (like between 2 trees, across a deer trail?)
I use'ta do that with garage door cables, across a slide for beaver. (Mahoning River)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> BTW, any chance of a picture of his snares? (like between 2 trees, across a deer trail?)
> I use'ta do that with garage door cables, across a slide for beaver. (Mahoning River)


Coyotes certainly use deer trails, but you have to choose the right ones to avoid the deer getting caught. For coyote you usually want the loop about 13" diameter and the bottom of the loop about 13" off the ground, +/- 1". This will allow deer to to not get caught as long as you place it somewhere they aren't lowing their head under limbs or something. I prefer to find trails that are obviously only used by coyote, ****, etc..., but that's not always easy. Fence crawl unders are great, but again choose ones that deer don't use. Cattle trails work well also, as long as there's no cattle around at the time. Now's a great time to walk a bit and follow tracks in the snow. They'll let you know where they're traveling, and if they walk there once they'll walk there again.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*"but you have to choose the right ones to avoid the deer getting caught."
*
Another flash-back story, for another day.
BUT (in a nutshell),,,,,, Working a bridge job on the edge of city limits, about 30 years ago,,,,
Near where I was seeing those beavers. A worker friend from Cleveland HAD to put up 5 snares for fox yotes, *****,,,,, between the trees on some trails.
We came out to work early Mon am & there were 3 deer in those snares!!!!!
OMG,,,,,,, like I said,,,,, The rest of the story, some other day!

Just saying,,,, live & learn,,,, be careful with those snares! ;>)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, that sounds like a rodeo. I've been lucky so far and had no incidents. The snare regulations in Ohio do make it less likely to have one waiting for you. Snares must have either a Break Away Device, or a deer stop. But it's still possible to neck catch one, though you wouldn't have to worry about releasing it, it would be stone dead.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The snares are all in set aside cover on coyote trails. The coyotes use specific travel paths. That is the skill set-learning to see and identify these faint trails. Snow cover definately helps. This guy see's sign that most of us wouldn't see or interpret.


----------

